# Finally lodging Visa to NZ Embassy!



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeeepee just got our Visa! Now the fun begins!T
Thanks for all your help though Im sure I will still be trolling through forums and asking for more help.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## jabalv (Dec 4, 2013)

Shine Mo said:


> Yeeepee just got our Visa! Now the fun begins!T
> Thanks for all your help though Im sure I will still be trolling through forums and asking for more help.


Hey, how long did you wait for it? Which VISA did you apply?


----------

